# Did I make a good buy?



## snickle (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys n gals, I was wondering if you think I made a good buy on this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300582160543

I really wanted it because the little truss rods and the wing badge really impressed me. Plus, I have 2 kids that can ride this bike and pass it to the smaller one. I'm trying to keep my collection pre 60's so this should fit right in. I see people selling "newer" schwinn pixies for ridiculous amounts of money but I like this one. I would like to get the seat re-stitched as I have never seen one like that on a childs bike.

What do you think about the truss rods, should I clean them or leave them be? Any input will be appreciated, good or bad. The guy has some other nice bikes for sale too!

Oh, before I forget, did those bikes have the removable top bar? "convertible"?


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you did OK, if you think that if you bought a walmart bike for $60-$70 where would it be in 30 years, heck 5 years. Probably be a soup can. Buy what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 4, 2011)

*agree with comment above*

nice to see your going to get your kid a bike to remember. It's cool that you might be to just clean it up.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats a beautiful little bike, paint looks in great shape. I would have no issues paying 70 dollars for something like that.


----------



## snickle (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, I will just clean it up a little with some 000 brillo pad and WD, then hit it with simple green and it should come back to life. The only thing I think is gonna be hard to find is that front tire, those are solid tires. Do they even come off the rim? As they are not elastic, how would I put a new piece of rubber on that rim?

like I said, the little truss rods, the schwinn winged badge, and the stitched seat are what sold me on the bike. Did those have a removable top bar?


----------



## panther boy (Aug 4, 2011)

*pixie*

I had one in my collection many years ago---it had the removeable top bar.


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2011)

Great buy if it came with the removable top bar.The removable top bar isn't very hard to find on ebay but will cost ya a few bucks


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2011)

i wouldn't touch the chainguard lettering.it will come off pretty easily.try to work around it.i've seen replacement tires on ebay and once in a while on here.i've never replaced one,but it can be done.you got a nice bike for a great price.


----------



## snickle (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, here is the bar I bought, I tried to find a rusty red one but I guess a rusty white one will have to do for now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120735775606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


I emailed the guy and he said it will fit.. did I jump the gun?

island schwinn I will be very careful with the lettering, maybe even go around it. Thanks for reminding me... should I use what they call "mother's milk" (1/3 WD & 2/3 Simple Green) to clean it?


----------



## Keith (Aug 5, 2011)

*Nice find!!!!*

 I saw that one to and thought about it for my  Grandsons. Same thing pass it down. They get better with age....just like us ....Right??   I agree with your decisions every kid likes a shiny bike.   Just be careful mixing those chemicals, I once had a patient nearly die from mixing bleach and Lime Away. It causes the lungs to just flood with fluid.:eek: 
Have fun
Keith


----------



## snickle (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, this bike doesn't have any serial numbers on it. Is this common for older Pixies? I literally had the frame in my lap and looked everywhere. Does anyone know where I might find the serial?

 It's a nice little bike, the training wheels are original too! I am just baffled at the fact that theres no serial number anywhere.


----------

